# Elongatus Jewel Spot?



## Chidori-Noodlez (Dec 15, 2012)

Does anyone know where to get them everywhere is out of stock that I've seen?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmmm.....never even heard of them...a proper name would help.


----------



## Chidori-Noodlez (Dec 15, 2012)

Pseudotropheus Elongatus
Elongatus Jewel Spot


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chidori-Noodlez (Dec 15, 2012)

here's a pic from google


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

I like the yellow-tailed version better. I think it looks cooler. the 2nd pic is obviously younger.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

PSEUDOTROPHEUS ELONGATUS.... the jewel spot thing must be a more recent location specific name...a little hard to find because they are so mean and not many want them....
try............
www.aquabid.com


----------



## Chidori-Noodlez (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

